# Engines



## SleepingTunR (Jul 6, 2006)

Ok, I've been dealing with american stuff since I was 12.. so the whole sideways motor thing still gets me.. and the electronics aren't my best friend either.. 
I know how to make an american car crank out some more juice, but this thing doesn't seem to be from the same planet.. 
Nobody does port jobs and shows any improvements.. The small things actually do more for them I think.. I built my own CAI for it and felt more of an increase than all the small wiring tricks.

Anyway, one of my questions is this. 
Which nissan motors can you swap into these cars.. it'd be killer to swap a T/C Skyline engine in there.. but without removing the whole front end.. it aint gonna squeeze down in there.

I have heard of the 2.0 swap, and also heard 2.0's aren't as dependable. 
Just wondering what kind of motor you can sit off in this thing that would be comparable to the V8 conversion for a Chevrolet S10. When you can actually get a tire to turn over without cheating (E-brake/gravel)

Kinda tired of not getting anyh excitement out of this car.. I did drift a gravel parkinglot today though.. it was almost fun til I hit the pavement and it lost all it's go-go juice..

Anywayz, hit me back..


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

SleepingTunR said:


> Ok, I've been dealing with american stuff since I was 12.. so the whole sideways motor thing still gets me.. and the electronics aren't my best friend either..
> I know how to make an american car crank out some more juice, but this thing doesn't seem to be from the same planet..
> Nobody does port jobs and shows any improvements.. The small things actually do more for them I think.. I built my own CAI for it and felt more of an increase than all the small wiring tricks.
> 
> ...


You can change to the SR 2.0 motor but this involves the trans, axles ECU etc.
If you are going to all that trouble then upgrade to a SR 2.0 DET turbo motor. This is closest to the V8 swap.
The other option is to turbo the 1.6 GA. Again there are lots of post about this, hotshot makes a kit.
There is lots of info here and on the SR20 forum.
Good luck


----------



## SleepingTunR (Jul 6, 2006)

I read up on the turbo install, and I'm not a big fan of tweaking oil lines and stuff, if I could pipe it from another spot than the filter, I might swing that route.


----------



## DonaldHays (Jul 22, 2004)

It is what it is, the Sentra with a 1.6 motor was made mainly for a commuter car (but you can add the Turbo best gain for them) 

There is other small things that can be done as well, but by the time you add all the other small things your going to be close to the cost of adding that Turbo and be no where near the 250HP range either.

Just add some strut bars, struts, and suspension stuff and make it more enjoyable with what it has to offer unless you want to do the Turbo or motor swaps. The 1.6 is a tight good motor and does better with bolt on mods than the Honda motor does. 

American cars are still somewhat made simple even the newer ones. They use old school tech with a little modern sprinkle of today’s tech on them. Sad to say but the 4clys of today will kick the older v8s in the butt rather easily. I used to have a Trans Am (89 with the v-8 and the Sentra with the 1.6 put up a pretty good fight for it on take off and stop light launches) that car was heavy tho, fu0 car nonetheless.

Turbo and up grades -lots of power from your 1.6
Sr20- decent power and should make you happy for a while
1.6 with bolt on's- will keep you happy while figuring out what to add next to get more power

Suspension work and body items and such-makes you enjoy the fact that you have a car that handles good and looks sharp and gets great mpg.

Its all about how much money you want to toss around, anything can be done (like you said cutting the front end open and such) I would like to have the 3.5 out of our G35 4 door in my Gxe Limited, but for some reason I don’t think it would be a great match and wouldn’t be worth the headaches it would be afterwards.

Donnie


----------



## SleepingTunR (Jul 6, 2006)

true.. 
I was playing around with one of my friends with a vortec 4.3 in his S10.. I held him off until I hit 3rd and he was still climbing in 2nd..
Fun none the less tho.

Thanks for the reply don.


----------



## zachmccool (Mar 7, 2005)

If you got the 5k that it takes to get the turbo or the swap, y dont you just go buy a better car? This has been my view on it, this is y i'm buying one little thing at a time. On a NA GA16 you can produce upwards of 115whp and still get 30+MPG. I agree with getting Susp. stuff first so that way you can turn like the thing is on rails.


----------



## SleepingTunR (Jul 6, 2006)

Well tonight I did a lil ass draggin through a parking lot.. definitely need the rear swayh bar.. she leaned over like it was gonna flip.. still fun though.. I think it might have enough power to keep me happy for a little while.. but it's getting some suspension upgrades first.. thanks guys.


----------



## DreaMer (Jul 13, 2006)

where can I find a turbo kit/turbo parts for a 1998 200sx? I really just need the manifold and the intercooler piping...thanks


----------



## hdt (Apr 19, 2004)

i have found this web page that might help you out. at the bottom in my sig.


----------



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

ya man jsut do suspention and start to autocross or somting to keep having fun


----------



## zachmccool (Mar 7, 2005)

totaly agree, start autoxing, that way you can test you ride with out getting a ticket. The next event will be at PJ airport. It will be a driver shool on Saturday, followed by a race on Sunday. I highly recommend you do both. Go visit arscca.org, their you can get all kinds of info. I wont be there because i'm moving to mississippi for school.


----------



## filcchar (Jan 12, 2006)

Well... Im from Portugal, Europe, and never quite understand why the average american car have such big engines .... more fuel consumption and poor performances... example:
2000 Ford Mustang V6 specs:231.341 cu in / 192.6 PS (190.0 bhp) (141.7 kW)
@5250 rpm and max torque 298.....
1998 Honda S2000 specs:1997 cc (121.864 cu in) / 253.5 PS (250.0 bp) (186.4 kW)
@8300 rpm Max. torque 218.0 Nm ....
I know that you have a huge country so, does not make sense to me do New Youk to L. A. on the Mustang... I bet I would spend more money to get there I guess...
And SleepingTunR the Sentra has the SR16VE (NEO VVL) with 192 bhp from New Zealand a lot of power from such "small" engine


----------



## SleepingTunR (Jul 6, 2006)

My sentra has the GE16de engine.. not quite that much power..

Americans like cubic inches.. what can I say.. I don't go for a big motor, I just build what I have.. My S10 has a 4.3 V6 that will out do any v8 around here.. except the cammed motors that is.


----------



## SleepingTunR (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks for teh info about the AutoX.. I probably wont be there either..s till rebuilding my truck.. I may be in SM.Ville , OK tomorrow night though doing some street class drag racing.


----------



## DreaMer (Jul 13, 2006)

tsk tsk for street racing :/


----------



## SleepingTunR (Jul 6, 2006)

It wasn't street .. it was the back runway of the airport. It's the long one for B727's.. 
The parkinglot was also at the AP. That's where the cops let us play.. we can't do it in town cause they think we'll tear something up.. but the airport at the edge of town is ok.


----------



## DreaMer (Jul 13, 2006)

oh well good to hear it was some ricer bull and it was through town or something stupid like that


----------



## SleepingTunR (Jul 6, 2006)

Nope, no through town racing.. I did go out in the middle of nowhere and play around sliding the car around.. and it get's pretty fun with a vehicle this light. I'm stil not used to being able to pick my car up and move it.. But I'm waiting on the AutoX to come back this direction and I'll probably hit it.. 
I also need to up the sway bar and tighten down the front a little.. it got kinda wild on me the other day.

Trying out a drift for the first time and it slid pretty good, then it decided it wanted to go ahead and spin around. It felt like the car was going over.

I've also been looking into F/A controllers and a few small things before I go the turbo route. How much could I gain from a controller? Just accel, or would it actually help me any other ways?

I've got my eyes on a charger for the intake, but I'm still working out design plans so I know what I'm going to do about the lack of space and routing the tubes.


----------

